# Plymouth Uni Public Air Raid Shelter 1



## Dark Descent (Sep 22, 2012)

This is the second public air raid shelter i know of that is under plym uni. This is now mainly demolished.





























Mmmm rust...




Thanks for looking


----------



## humberchristop (Sep 22, 2012)

why is it so clean? you could eat off of those floors ! this is strange


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like its just been cleaned out. Cheers for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice one! thanks for sharing.


----------



## chris (Sep 22, 2012)

Great shame it's gone


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 22, 2012)

That's "progress" for you, well done for gettin some pics!


----------



## seansamurai1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Theres about 6 ARP shelters in and around that area.


----------

